# How I got perfect skin



## Earth Dollar (Sep 8, 2022)

Over the past year I have been investing more than ever in skin maxing and here is what I have learned.



Spoiler: Background 



Background: For a long time I struggled with kp(keratosis pilaris), back acne, enlarged pores, dry skin and skin discoloration. I tried many things and nothing helped until I started doing my own research and experimenting and now my skin is the best it has ever been.





Spoiler: Diet



Changing my diet was was one of the major things I did to help clear up and give my skin a soft glow.


Spoiler: GI index



I was eating many foods high on the GI index and it manifested itself on my skin. When I ate foods that were high in carbs or sugar I got very dark circles under my eyes the next day. I started noticing the pattern and by limiting these foods I managed to lessen the darkness under my eyes. Some days they even disappeared.





Spoiler: Dairy 



Now I know some people can consume dairy products without a problem but unfortunately I am not one of those people. When I consume mass amounts of dairy it manifest itself in acne especially back acne as well as worsened kp. I now don’t consume any dairy products and I have seen noticeable improvements in my skin quality. Not only is there less acne and kp I’ve also noticed it has a better glow to it. These are just my observations.





Spoiler: Meat



The only source of meat I consume is fish and liver. I consider fish a form of meat btw and I think anyone that disagrees is a fucking idiot but back on topic. I cut out all meats but fish and liver and this dramatically improved my skin quality. My kp is virtually gone ever since I took this step. This is because fish isn’t as fatty as red and white meats and contains more omega 3 fatty acids. Omega 3 fatty acids are essential in clearing up kp and improving your overall skin quality. Omega 3s can also aid your skin in fighting off harmful UV rays and this is scientifically proven. Salmon, herring, tuna, cod and sardines have been the best for getting rid of my kp and giving my skin a glow. Consuming liver especially beef liver has made all the difference as well. Beef liver is loaded with all sorts of vitamins especially vitamin A which is an essential for having perfect skin. I stayed eating liver weekly and saw not only signficant improvements I my skin but also in the way I felt. I had more energy than ever and now I walk 30 miles a week average. I make sure to cook my meats in sweet almond oil or broccoli seed oil, sometimes pumpkin seed oil will also do. I display cook them medium rare. This may not be for everyone but for me personally this as improved my skin quality the most.





Spoiler: Vegetables 



I make sure I get a fair share of vegetables in my diet. The vegetables I consume the most of are raw onions, kale, spinach, garlic, peas, cabbage, broccoli and carrots. These vegetables have been amazing for my skin and has probably given me glow that I’d never thought I’d have. Raw onions probably have had the best effect because they are loaded with antioxidants. This has not only has a positive effect on my skin but also on my overall health. The only downside is onion breath.





Spoiler: Fruits 



The fruits that I enjoy the most of are bell peppers and berries. Bell peppers have an insane amount of vitamin C. In fact half a bell pepper has the equivalent of 2 oranges worth of vitamin C. So you get the vitamin C without all the sugar. Vitamin C is an obvious essential for having healthy glowing skin so I usually consume two bell peppers first thing in the morning for breakfast along with either salmon or herring. Berries are good because they are packed with antioxidants and vitamins needed for an amazing skin appearance as well as they are surprising low in sugar but still maintain a sweet taste. I like to berries for dessert after my dinner.





Spoiler: Liquids



I cut out all sugary liquids from my diet. This step has made a surprising difference in my skin discoloration and the getting rid of any fullness in my skin as well as almost clearing up my dark circles completely. The only liquids I drink outside of water are vegetable juices because not only do they make my skin appear better they also make me feel better overall. For water consumption everyone is different but I personally drink 1/2 to 2 gallons of water a day depending on the day.





Spoiler: How many times I eat in a day



I only eat 2 big meals in day because if I eat frequently throughout the day it has negative effects on my kp. Usually my breakfast consists 2 fish rich in omega three fatty acids paired with steamed kale or spinach, carrots, and peas along with 2 bell peppers. My dinner consist of one fish(usually salmon) a raw onion, steamed cabbage and garlic. I have a 12 hour waiting period between each meal.








Spoiler: Facial essentials 






Spoiler: Cleansers



I only put on a cleanse once a day because I find that using twice strips you skin if it’s natural oils. I only cleanse at night btw. I recommend if you have dry skin like me finding a hydrating cleanser. I personally found that Eucerin’s worked best for me.





Spoiler: Facial mask



I use facial mask twice a week to minimize my pores and keep acne away. The Aztec clay mask is godsend. I saw results immediately with it. My pores are virtually gone as well for acne it took care took care of it in just 6 days of using straight. Make sure to immediately moister after using this though. I would also recommend a hydrating mask just to keep the skin plump.





Spoiler: Serums 



I use hydraulic acid serum by proya and noticed the difference in skin plumpness in just a couple of day within using it. I use this twice a day and always enjoy massaging it into my face. I use a tiny amount of vitamin c serum for my dark circles.





Spoiler: Moisturizers



I find using a light moisturizer after my cleansing and masking my face has worked best. Cetiphil’s facial moisturizer has so far worked the best with my skin and leaves my skin feeling hydrated for almost 24 hours although everyone differs. It also took care of any skin dryness I’ve ever had.









Spoiler: Shower essentials






Spoiler: African black soap



African black soap has made biggest difference in clearing up an bodily acne I’ve had. My skin all over my body is now clear as well as there is no more discoloration on skin. I never though Inwoudl see the say where my skin tone is even and my back acne scars are gone but this is what African black soap has done for me. I recommend using a soft washcloth to rub it it because rubbing it in directly and dry out your skin too much. Rub it in for 15 to 20 seconds and then then rinse with warm to cold water. Make sure you sit fall for the fake African black soap. Real African black soap is a brownish black color and turns mushy after contact with water. I do not recommend using this all over your body just in problem areas.





Spoiler: Body wash



Try to find a good shower gel that will get rid of all the bacteria and dead skin cells. I personally recommend Neatragena’s rainbath shower gel. It does the job of getting rid of bacteria without drying out the skin to much.





Spoiler: Exfoliation 



I use sugar scrubs every other day not to be to harsh on my skin. I recommend using a scrub that shea butter in it because it feel amazing and it’s less harsh on the skin. I also will use an exfoliating mit on my legs after soaking them and it gets the dead skin cells right off. I exfoliatie the areas where I have kp everyday to keep it from popping back up.





Spoiler: Tools



I use a spinning body brush on my skin everyday along with my shower gel because it gets rid of any bumps and acne on skin.








Spoiler: Topicals 






Spoiler: Butters



I make my own body butter sonI know the ingredients that I dealing with. I usually melt yellow shea butter, beeswax and different types of butter together to create a super moisturizing body butter that leaves my skin smoothe. I also put different types of oils in for the benefits. My favorite oils to use so far are pumpkin seed oil, hemp seed oil, rose hip oil, and watermelon seed oil. These oils have incredible benefits that have made my skin top tier. I also use aloe vera and vitamin e oil as well. I always apply the butter after my shower





Spoiler: Lotion



Before I apply the butter I put lotion on first. I use Amlactin because it is godsend for my kp as well as super moisturizing. I put the butter on after 5 minutes to seal it in.





Spoiler: Oils



I use broccoli seed oil on skin after moisturizing with lotion and butter for the cherry on top. Broccoli seed oil is loaded with omega threes that when applied topically give my skin a fiendish touch as well as leave my skin moisturized for days. Broccoli seed oil as also aiding getting rid of kp and discoloration. Apricot seed oil ha said helped.





Spoiler: Sunscreen



For sunscreen I like to use kids mineral sunscreen since it is less harsh and the minerals and benefit the skin. Banana boat is the brand I use. I only use 25 spf because I am mulatto and I also still like to get a tan. If you lighter I recommend something higher spf.








Spoiler: Sleep






Spoiler: Sleep schedule 



I always try to get in 8 to 10 hours of sleep a day. Getting this much sleep has gotten rid of a lot of the dullness I used to struggle with.





Spoiler: Satin 



I sleep on satin sheets because of the smoothness of them and the fact that regular sheets cause friction which will effect skin quality.








Spoiler: Exercise 



Exercise and is an essential for top tier skin. I personally prefer cardio above all because not only for does it get my blood circulating the most it also also induces sweating which is great for taking out any toxic materials within the skin. After I run I have a nice after glow because of the blood circulation and sweat. I order to run outside because I get a nice tan form the sun as well. I usually run 25 miles a week.


----------



## wollet2 (Sep 8, 2022)

i bet avg normie still skin mogs u while doing nothing


----------



## Earth Dollar (Sep 8, 2022)

wollet2 said:


> i bet avg normie still skin mogs u while doing nothing


Keep talking shit I get complements al the time now. Have you even seen the before and after?


----------



## wollet2 (Sep 8, 2022)

Earth Dollar said:


> Have you even seen the before and after?


yea looks like shit



Spoiler









wtf is even this


----------



## mvp2v1 (Sep 8, 2022)

Can we get better pics of your skin? I want better lighting and a pic with larger area of skin.


----------



## mvp2v1 (Sep 8, 2022)

mvp2v1 said:


> Can we get better pics of your skin? I want better lighting and a pic with larger area of skin.


full face would be best


----------



## Earth Dollar (Sep 8, 2022)

wollet2 said:


> yea looks like shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took pictures on the side on my cheek. Also that is not the what the picture even was.


----------



## Earth Dollar (Sep 8, 2022)

mvp2v1 said:


> Can we get better pics of your skin? I want better lighting and a pic with larger area of skin.


I’ll put up better results. Just dont want to show my whole face on here because of reputation. Don’t want to get fired or my family or fiends to catch me here.


----------



## Earth Dollar (Sep 8, 2022)

mvp2v1 said:


> Can we get better pics of your skin? I want better lighting and a pic with larger area of skin.


I will actually dm you the results.


----------



## Earth Dollar (Sep 8, 2022)

I will be dming results to anyone who request.


----------



## Arborist (Sep 8, 2022)

why did you think it would be a good idea to write a wall of text about how perfect your skin is without even posting said skin.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Sep 8, 2022)

Earth Dollar said:


> African black soap has made biggest difference in clearing up an bodily acne I’ve had. My skin all over my body is now clear as well as there is no more discoloration on skin. I never though Inwoudl see the say where my skin tone is even and my back acne scars are gone but this is what African black soap has done for me. I recommend using a soft washcloth to rub it it because rubbing it in directly and dry out your skin too much. Rub it in for 15 to 20 seconds and then then rinse with warm to cold water. Make sure you sit fall for the fake African black soap. Real African black soap is a brownish black color and turns mushy after contact with water. I do not recommend using this all over your body just in problem areas.


African black soap evaporates faster in water than the average forum users' self-esteem evaporates when seeing a couple.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Sep 8, 2022)

Earth Dollar said:


> Over the past year I have been investing more than ever in skin maxing and here is what I have learned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great thread! Cutting out carbs and sugar, drinking water, etc. is HEAVILY underrated


----------



## Earth Dollar (Sep 8, 2022)

Arborist said:


> why did you think it would be a good idea to write a wall of text about how perfect your skin is without even posting said skin.


I will be dming results if requested as I said


----------



## Vain786 (Sep 8, 2022)

post results !!!!


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Sep 8, 2022)

High effort thread but retarded to think that eating vegetables helped your skin when it could’ve just been beef liver. It’s not like you did a control with multiple variables. The same can be said for anything else in the thread.


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Sep 8, 2022)

Earth Dollar said:


> Keep talking shit I get complements al the time now. Have you even seen the before and after?


send bhai


----------



## Earth Dollar (Sep 8, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> High effort thread but retarded to think that eating vegetables helped your skin when it could’ve just been beef liver. It’s not like you did a control with multiple variables. The same can be said for anything else in the thread.


Just explaining what I’ve noticed after making certain changes. I had really bad skin that took lots of effort and almost 10 months to reverse but I see where you are coming from.


----------



## zharupodrugu (Sep 8, 2022)

Earth Dollar said:


> Just explaining what I’ve noticed after making certain changes. I had really bad skin that took lots of effort and almost 10 months to reverse but I see where you are coming from.


u cant say exactly what was the turning point to improving your skin. Maybe something is cope maybe this a result of a compound effort.
Also pm results.


----------



## Earth Dollar (Sep 8, 2022)

zharupodrugu said:


> u cant say exactly what was the turning point to improving your skin. Maybe something is cope maybe this a result of a compound effort.
> Also pm results.


Maybe. All I know is that my skin is the best it has ever been. 

Just pmed results btw.


----------



## Verse (Sep 8, 2022)

Earth Dollar said:


> Over the past year I have been investing more than ever in skin maxing and here is what I have learned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't read but good thread


----------



## John124 (Sep 8, 2022)

Post receipts

Where are the before and after pictures


----------



## Earth Dollar (Sep 8, 2022)

John124 said:


> Post receipts
> 
> Where are the before and after pictures


I’ll dm you


----------



## John124 (Sep 8, 2022)

Good results


----------



## Tom Jones (Sep 8, 2022)

I always had good skin. I’m lucky


----------



## Earth Dollar (Sep 8, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> I always had good skin. I’m lucky


Then this thread isn’t for you


----------



## Tom Jones (Sep 8, 2022)

Earth Dollar said:


> Then this thread isn’t for you


On the face that is. I do get a bit of fungus growing on my torso creating pale spots


----------



## Earth Dollar (Sep 8, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> On the face that is. I do get a bit of fungus growing on my torso creating pale spots


Oh well then sorry for the previous response. I struggled with discoloration.” For awhile there too.


----------



## ItsOVERBuddyBoyos (Sep 8, 2022)

Tonnes of useful info here, thanks for taking the time to write this up.


----------



## Tom Jones (Sep 8, 2022)

Earth Dollar said:


> Oh well then sorry for the previous response. I struggled with discoloration.” For awhile there too.


Ketoconazole ussualy does the job though. 

But in the summer when it flares up it’s brutal


----------



## Earth Dollar (Sep 9, 2022)

Bump


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 12, 2022)

Earth Dollar said:


> I will be dming results if requested as I said


Please DM


----------



## isis_Bleach (Sep 21, 2022)

Earth Dollar said:


> Over the past year I have been investing more than ever in skin maxing and here is what I have learned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gene


----------



## lonelycurry (Sep 21, 2022)

accutane


----------



## Hoso (Sep 21, 2022)

good thread. bookmarked


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Sep 23, 2022)

Wow after so many estrogenic creams you put on your face surprised you’re not growing a vagina


----------



## Deleted member 9405 (Sep 23, 2022)

All this could be replaced with just tretinoin and a simple moisturizer lmao. Why do people overcomplicate this shit.


----------



## Mediterranean (Sep 23, 2022)

How would sugary food cause dark circles tho? Like whats the science behind that ? Otherwise thats just some “”just trust me bro”” ass shit


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 23, 2022)

Is bread/toast bad too ?


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 23, 2022)

dani500 said:


> All this could be replaced with just tretinoin and a simple moisturizer lmao. Why do people overcomplicate this shit.


Tret has improved my collagen but I’m still getting pimples


----------



## Earth Dollar (Sep 23, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Is bread/toast bad too ?


For some people. Since white bread is high GI and spikes insulin levels sometimes this will cause darker spots to appear around the under eyes, the knuckles, elbows etc. Even if you aren’t diabetic.


----------



## Earth Dollar (Sep 23, 2022)

Mediterranean said:


> How would sugary food cause dark circles tho? Like whats the science behind that ? Otherwise thats just some “”just trust me bro”” ass shit


It varies from person to person. White starches don’t effect me like straight sugar. It all depends on how much insulin spikes when you eat something. High insulin levels have a tendency to cause darker spots around under eyes, elbows, knees etc. Even if the person isn’t diabetic. But as I said it varies from person to person.


----------



## Deleted member 9405 (Sep 23, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Tret has improved my collagen but I’m still getting pimples


Pimples are androgen problem. When i was on test blockers I never got pimples.


----------



## fucclife (Sep 28, 2022)

good thread brah


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Oct 4, 2022)

dani500 said:


> All this could be replaced with just tretinoin and a simple moisturizer lmao. Why do people overcomplicate this shit.


If u have fucked moisture barrier good luck w that


----------



## CyprusGD (Oct 31, 2022)

wollet2 said:


> i bet avg normie still skin mogs u while doing nothing


literally me. i barely do anything and skin mog most people.


----------



## kuttashonty (Nov 17, 2022)

Earth Dollar said:


> I will be dming results to anyone who request.


i would appreciate it if you dmed my as some of the products you suggested are not scientifically backed, will still try it tho even if it was bcuz of placebo


----------

